
SEE – A new VISUAL programming language (similar to “C”) - qwikcoder
http://imgur.com/gallery/cnND1
======
Nypro
Programming with this will take forever. I think, instead of making the visual
cues map to one token at a time, why not make it more high-level. I dont have
an idea how that is supposed to look, but it will make it a bit faster if it
has visual templates for constructs like if/else, switch/case, for/loop or a
function block, where you just go in and add in the comditions and operations.
Also, if you can add some kind of zoom out feature that makes some larger
details smaller so you can look at the program or a subset of it from a higher
vantage point. This has the potential of being really useful. Another thing I
can think of in relation to the template stuff is to make the language really
expressive and clear, since the user won't be typing most of the boilerplate
except for maybe the variable names and operators. One more thing, map
keyboard shortcuts to templates. I'm also a language designer by the way.
Peace. ;)

------
gus_massa
I think that being able to drag a right curly brace and a left curly brace
separately is a mistake. I don't like visual language too much, but one of the
advantages of visual languages is that it's impossible to have a mismatched
parenthesis or brace. It's more friendly to newbies to have the correct
balance of delimiters.

